# excuse me



## peter00parker (Sep 10, 2007)

hi all..i took this shot whilst walking on west pennine moors in northwest england... i didnt know at the time that the sheep was taking a leek

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c311/markc111/P8190138_edited-1.jpg


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## peter00parker (Sep 10, 2007)

i only noticed when i cropped it lol


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 12, 2007)

too funny.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 13, 2007)

When nature calls.....


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 27, 2007)

Had you used a slower shutter speed, then the pee would have come out softer, making this photo.....ARTISTIC!

LOL, great pic.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 27, 2007)

hahah


----------

